# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Swimming in the air instead of flying :/

## Flywithme

Hello
I've been having trouble with "unlimited" flying, I always end up needing momentum, I mean running then jumping and then "swimming" to fly, and after a while I get dragged back downward.

What should I do to make flying more fun?

----------


## The Cusp

I hate it when dreams default to swimming physics.  I think the problem stems from the fact that the only experience we have with moving when in a superman flying position is from swimming.  Instead of flying in a horizontal position, switch to a vertical one, or standing position.  We have much more experience with moving from a standing position, so this makes it easier fly from a standing position.  I find flying when standing straight allows for fantastic control.

If you've been driving long enough, a sitting position could work as well.

----------


## elucid

You need to strengthen your mind for it, don't try too hard, look at it as a computer simulation, once you wish it, it should seamlessly happen, dont sweat it too much. Next time, without even trying that hard, just simply will yourself to fly in a way that you wish to do so. If you need practice for this, try visualizing a bunch of shapes and in your mind, make it so that they only move by your will and position them only the way you want it, this should strengthen your mind for this type of stuff. 

Good luck.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I have many lucid dreams and still have problems driving. I think it's because we have more swimming experience then flying.*

----------


## Timeless08

I used to have that problem for a long time when I first started out. There are many things you can do to overcome this such as:

1. increase your awareness of the dream, fully understand that you are lucid and you can do what ever you like.
2. visualize yourself flying very very fast, there are a few good youtube videos you can watch.
3. remindyourself before bed that when you dream and you are lucid you are going to be able to fly with ease, really try and feel in your mind what this would feel like.
4. jump off something to trick your mind into moving with speed, ie a building or bridge but please please make sure you are dreaming before dong this!

R

----------


## whiterain

> I used to have that problem for a long time when I first started out. There are many things you can do to overcome this such as:
> 
> 1. increase your awareness of the dream, fully understand that you are lucid and you can do what ever you like.
> 2. visualize yourself flying very very fast, there are a few good youtube videos you can watch.
> 3. remindyourself before bed that when you dream and you are lucid you are going to be able to fly with ease, really try and feel in your mind what this would feel like.
> 4. jump off something to trick your mind into moving with speed, ie a building or bridge but *please please make sure you are dreaming before dong this!*R



yep i like to have a little float before i leap just to make sure  :wink2: 

ive had alot of success lately by just taking it slowly. dont just immediately try and reach the clouds. i just start to float slowly and stably just above the ground, usually just by tucking my legs up to my chest. this is great for cementing the idea in your mind that you can do it. once you stabilise that you are pretty much set to go, because it is entirely your belief in whether you can do it or nor which makes it happen

also i found that flying with your legs tucked up, or in a kind of lotus position works as a great constant lucid reminder so you will not slip back into a non lucid easily

----------


## Flywithme

> I used to have that problem for a long time when I first started out. There are many things you can do to overcome this such as:
> 
> 1. increase your awareness of the dream, fully understand that you are lucid and you can do what ever you like.
> *2. visualize yourself flying very very fast, there are a few good youtube videos you can watch.*
> 3. remindyourself before bed that when you dream and you are lucid you are going to be able to fly with ease, really try and feel in your mind what this would feel like.
> 4. jump off something to trick your mind into moving with speed, ie a building or bridge but please please make sure you are dreaming before dong this!
> 
> R



Link please?

----------


## silver2k

Those many hours of watching Lois & Clark really pays off for me, I can fly superman style pretty good!  :smiley:

----------


## MrIrony

Here´s how I do it:
First start with something that is easy for you, like swimming. Then after gaining some speed, switch to faster style.(Whatever works for you.) If you can´t gain height, try to swim upwards and then switch back to the faster style. 
Hope this works for you. :smiley:

----------

